
The Thucydides Trap: Are the U.S. And China Destined for War? - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2015/09/united-states-china-war-thucydides-trap/406756/?single_page=true
======
veidr
TL;DR — "The preeminent geostrategic challenge of this era is... the impact of
China’s ascendance... war is more likely than not."

Don't let that summary stop you from reading the article, though; it is
interesting.

